# 5º  Encontro  MeteoPT.com - Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro - 3/6 Junho 2010



## Vince (16 Mai 2010 às 21:54)

O próximo encontro MeteoPT.com vai realizar-se de 3 a 6 de Junho 2010, aproveitando o feriado do corpo de Deus, 5ªfeira, estendendo-se até Domingo.

A base do encontro será na zona de Mirandela mas as diversas actividades vão decorrer em Mirandela, Bragança, Freixo de Espada à Cinta e Torre de Moncorvo. No sábado inclui um passeio de barco pelo Douro Internacional de Freixo até próximo da barragem de Aldeadávila, se as condições locais assim o permitirem.

O encontro está aberto a todas os membros do fórum e acompanhantes, desde os que queiram participar em todos os passeios ou apenas num, ou que queiram apenas aparecer num almoço ou jantar de confraternização. 

Quem estiver interessado deve contactar por mensagem privada.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 22:43)

As inscrições para o 5º encontro MeteoPT.com em Trás os Montes *terminam na próxima quarta-feira* dado ser necessário proceder antecipadamente a algumas reservas, como por exemplo o cruzeiro no Douro. 

Como pontos fortes teremos na 6ª de manhã uma pequena caminhada na Linha do Tua, e durante a tarde um passeio em Bragança e Montezinho, finalizando esse dia com um jantar nesta cidade em que todos os brigantinos estão convidados.

O sábado será dia de uma grande passeio passando em diversos locais como Torre de Moncorvo, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, foz do Rio Sabor e ainda um cruzeiro de 3 horas no Rio Douro.

Os interessados devem contactar por mensagem privada.


----------

